# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Green Tea

## SevenAdelies

Hi everyone, I was wondering.  I drink green tea every night before bed, and I was wondering if it would affect anything with recall or attaining lucidity.  I have been in kind of a dry spell, and looking for ways to end it.

Thanks! ::happyme::

----------


## Clairity

I drink green tea at least once a day and it hasn't really affected my lucid dreaming in any way that I can tell.

I tried to find other threads about green tea and really didn't see much but I did find the following about "peppermint" tea:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=41921

----------


## Astrius

Green tea contains EGCG, which is supposed to improve memory. It's cited as a useful supplement by dream researcher Thomas Yuschak and is also an ingredient in the Dreamboost product. I personally take it in tablet form, as I don't like the taste of green tea.

----------


## littlesamurai

last night i had a double-shot of  green tea and in teh morning i had 2 very vivid dreams, andthat night i tried concentrating on my penial gland and my body felt weird at times like everything was flowing in it in a tranquil way, try them either way, no better research than through experience.

----------


## DreamChaser

> Green tea contains EGCG, which is supposed to improve memory. It's cited as a useful supplement by dream researcher Thomas Yuschak and is also an ingredient in the Dreamboost product. I personally take it in tablet form, as I don't like the taste of green tea.



Wow. That has a cocktail in it: http://dreamboost.com/supplement-facts/index.php. 

How does it work for you?

----------


## panta-rei

I think I remember something like this...

----------


## moonshine

I've been taking green tea supplement during WBTB at weekends. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=71098

Seems to help. I've managed WILDs most times i've used it.

----------


## shotbirds

Can you post a link to where I can purchase this ^_^?

----------


## DeathCell

Chamomile tea will help you sleep.

----------


## moonshine

> Can you post a link to where I can purchase this ^_^?



In the UK Holland & Barret Sell it. 
Any health store will. Green Tea Extract.

----------


## shotbirds

Ah ok, I'm going to go pick some up today. Found some with 200mg and one with 400mg....which would be better? I don't want to over do it


EDIT: Well I bought a bottle of 315mg...should I take one before bed then one when i WBTB?

----------


## moonshine

> Ah ok, I'm going to go pick some up today. Found some with 200mg and one with 400mg....which would be better? I don't want to over do it
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well I bought a bottle of 315mg...should I take one before bed then one when i WBTB?



I generally take one with WBTB.

----------


## littlesamurai

dunno if i already said this but i had a triple shot of green tea (3 teabag brewing for an entire day in 3 cups of water then boiled down to one cup) before i went to bed teh otehr night and it increed my dream recall very well, or so it seemed, coudl just be coincedence. we got some more tea in and im doing teh same with chamomile tea but 5 bags worth brewing for about a week i just hope it doesnt go bad in teh meantime. will report back once tried

----------


## neuf08

You can either drink green tea, or you can get it in supplement form if you don't particularly like the taste of the tea. It's so good for you, that it definitely can't hurt anything to be taking or drinking it daily. Green tea does have a small amount of caffeine, so you might avoid drinking just prior to going to sleep.

----------


## shotbirds

I took two, 315mg, last night. One a few hours before and another about 30minutes before. Only difference I noticed was the upper half of my body seemed to go numb o.O. Thats never happened before, except during WBTB when I would try to WILD.

I suppose I should take them RIGHT before going to bed?

----------


## shotbirds

I just had the longest/most stable/vivid DILD.

I'll try again tomorrow but taking one before bed and before WBTB.
- I slept about 5.5-6hours then stayed up for 3.

----------


## zazeNate

I found some of the Green Tea supplements in my medicine cabinet and have been taking 2 capsules twice daily (the recommended dosage) and I can really tell a difference in dream recall.  If I could recall 80&#37; before, its about 90% now.  I'm going to keep buying this stuff.



EDIT:  I don't mean to hijack this thread, but every time I go to sleep I become more and more convinced that the green tea extract I'm taking boosts me right to a dream state as soon as I fall asleep.  When I go to bed at night I have a short period of dreams (maybe as much as an hour, maybe more) and when I take naps during the day I always start dreaming immediately.  Used to if I took a nap after about 1pm it was like my normal sleep cycle started and if I didn't sleep for 6+/- hours I wouldn't dream at all.  Today I slept from about 1pm til 4pm and dreamed the entire time.  Haha I can't ever seem to become lucid, but dreaming is still fun!

----------


## paragon

Green tea also has L-Theanine, which some claim helps them (not me though).

----------


## Brandon Heat

I had some green tea last night quite the helping and had some unreal dream recall, started off lucid instantly in every dream. It was quite the fantastic night, could of just been luck though I suggest you try out some green tea however.

----------


## moonshine

I definitely feel the Great Tea Pill should be taken with WBTB though.
I took one before bed last night. I was buzzing all night.

----------


## Firewalker

I've had some success with Green Tea suppliments, Tea Max, which has 50mg of caffeine as well. I had  some WILDs with it taking at WBTB.  I had a string of WILD's one time, about 4 or 5 I believe in a row, I believe I also took some L-Glutamine that time.  I haven't taken it regularly though.  I also used to drink a lot of green tea, but it started upseting my stomach.  Green tea can do this over time because it contains tannins.  I thought I had developed an ulcer so I quit drinking it regularly, the stomach pain was that bad.  I can't say I noticed much effects from drinking it but the pills worked sometimes.  I think I'll buy some more green tea suppliments, mine went out of date.

----------


## Wattage

> Green tea also has L-Theanine, which some claim helps them (not me though).



Yes, green tea does have L-theanine in it, which definitely helps with relaxing. I've seemed to have alot of my lucids using L-theanine and dmae. Not sure if these green tea extract pills are decaffeinated though  :Sad:  So, essentially they are they same. Caffeine is the only problem. Camellia sinensis is the ingredient in L-theanine. Can someone find out if most green tea extract pills are decaffeinated or not? If so, then really we don't have to order L-theanine online anymore.

----------


## zazeNate

Watt, my supplements don't say anything about caffiene.  I've had too much caffiene today to take any and tell, but I'll try to remember to lay off the coffee in the morning and see what I think then.  Sometimes I take them before bed and it doesn't seem to have any effect on me.

----------


## Firewalker

> Yes, green tea does have L-theanine in it, which definitely helps with relaxing. I've seemed to have alot of my lucids using L-theanine and dmae. Not sure if these green tea extract pills are decaffeinated though  So, essentially they are they same. Caffeine is the only problem. Camellia sinensis is the ingredient in L-theanine. Can someone find out if most green tea extract pills are decaffeinated or not? If so, then really we don't have to order L-theanine online anymore.



Green Tea contains L-Theanine but in small quantities. You won't get the amount of a Theanine suppliment, 100-200mg usually in a theanine suppliment.  Perhaps something like 20mg or so in Green Tea, I forget, but it isn't that large of an amount.  However Green tea also contains other compounds that can boost norepinephrine, the EGCG's I think.  I've had success with both Theanine and Green Tea suppliments, but they seem to work differently, green tea works more as a stimulant in spite of the theanine content, though the ones I tried had 50mg of caffeine.  I bought some yesterday that doesn't tell the caffeine content, and had no lucid dreams with them last night.  I think the ones with a fair amount of caffeine are better as the caffeine works with the EGCG's to boost norepinephrine, it also creates a thermogenesis effect that burns fat, which is why there are a lot of green tea fat loss products such as Dexitrim herbal, Mega Tea, Tea Max and others.  These may work better for lucid dreams as they also contain caffeine.  This would likely work better for WBTB than at the beginning of the night.  

If you wish to try non caffeine ones though they are out there.  NOW foods sells a decaffienated Green Tea suppliment.  You can order them off of Amazon or find them in some Vitamin/suppliment shops.

----------


## Wattage

Thanks for clearing that up.  :smiley:

----------


## moonshine

I'm starting to like the green tea extract. 
I've been taking 5-Htp at night, and a green tea pill with wbtb.
In the last 3 weekends I have done so 3 times. 
Each time I have had a lucid dream.

----------


## Elemental Queen

yum i should try this.

----------


## moonshine

> I'm starting to like the green tea extract. 
> I've been taking 5-Htp at night, and a green tea pill with wbtb.
> In the last 3 weekends I have done so 3 times. 
> Each time I have had a lucid dream.



Make that 4 out of 4.

And again.
This weekend I had a few glasses of wine the night before so didn't bother with the 5-HTP.

I did take green tea during WBTB.
Result, MILD then DEILD.

----------


## moonshine

And 5 out of 5.
It does seem to do the trick.

No one else tries this?

----------


## moonshine

5-htp before bed, Green Tea Extract during WBTB. This is an excellent combo.
Last night I had a vivid dream (involving sharks eek) woke up at 4.50.
I got up, took Green Tea supplement, went to bed and had a fairly long DILD.
Lucidity was induced by trying to wild within the dream. 
Woke out of dream at about 6.20. Went back to sleep MILDing. Had a long stable Lucid. Woke at 7.50. Guess I caught the last two rem cycles perfectly.

Green Tea just seems to keep your mind that bit more aware at whats going on. 
So if you're WILDING it helps you not fall asleep fully.
If your MILDING it helps you recognise you are dreaming.

----------


## moonshine

Green tea contains EGCG which:





> 1) Produces Dopamine which increases vividity and confidence (Dream control).
> 
> 2) Produces Norepinephrine which increases focus and dream vividness.



EGCG is also an effective treatment for Alzheimers. 
Its perhaps no coincidence that Galantamine is designed for the same purpose.

----------


## moonshine

and again.

this time a very creepy wild. but a lucid nonetheless.

nobody else trying this combo?

----------


## BigFan

Well, I went in and tried green tea last night. Of course, no lucidity yet(haven't been doing many RCs in the day), but, I was able to remain some parts from 2 dreams and a very small one from a third. I'll give green tea another try tonight to see if I can repeat the result  :smiley:

----------


## moonshine

> Well, I went in and tried green tea last night. Of course, no lucidity yet(haven't been doing many RCs in the day), but, I was able to remain some parts from 2 dreams and a very small one from a third. I'll give green tea another try tonight to see if I can repeat the result



Good luck.

Though to be clear I'm talking about a Green Tea Extract supplement which you take in pill form. I throw it back during WBTB and try to get snuggled down before I get buzzy.

----------


## BigFan

> Good luck.
> 
> Though to be clear I'm talking about a Green Tea Extract supplement which you take in pill form. I throw it back during WBTB and try to get snuggled down before I get buzzy.



oh, ok. I took green tea again along with a couple of other things and was able to remember another dream yesterday  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid fanatic

ok i have to ask! is a WBTB basically a WILD except your cutting out your last REM phase from sleep so you go straight into it when you attempt to WILD again later?

----------


## BigFan

> ok i have to ask! is a WBTB basically a WILD except your cutting out your last REM phase from sleep so you go straight into it when you attempt to WILD again later?



Well, yes and no. For WBTB, you wake up before your REM period starts and then either WILD or DILD into one, since, its coming up  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid fanatic

> Well, yes and no. For WBTB, you wake up before your REM period starts and then either WILD or DILD into one, since, its coming up



Perfect thanks  :smiley:  That cleared up ALOT

----------


## BigFan

> Perfect thanks  That cleared up ALOT



It's np. If someone wants to add to that or correct anything, feel free and go for it  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

wow seems to work a charm for you - this green tea extract supplement you just get from the supermarket or whatever? I MAY have to dabble in some  :smiley:

----------


## moonshine

> wow seems to work a charm for you - this green tea extract supplement you just get from the supermarket or whatever? I MAY have to dabble in some



Yeah, just bought it over the counter.





> Green tea contains ECGC
> 
> 1) Produces Dopamine which increases vividity and confidence (Dream control).
> 
> 2) Produces Norepinephrine which increases focus and dream vividness.
> 
> Its also cheap and readily avaliable.

----------


## Swikity

How do you sleep after drinking green tea?
If I even have a little bit of coffee before bed I roll around all night.

I thought green tea had tons of caffine?
I guess you could have decaff.

My dad drinks this tea that he used to buy from the Asian supermarket.
It's loose green tea and I'm pretty sure it's cheap.

----------


## littlesamurai

green tea has little caffine in it, i can dirnk it and sleep and im really sensitive to caffine, one cup and i feel really shakey.

----------


## DREAMER242000

I have been reading this thread with interest and decided to buy some green tea extract today, i already have some 5htp tabs and will follow moonshines
method which sounds really promising.

Thanks to moonshine for the method. :smiley: 

I will try this for a week and post back my results.
 :smiley:

----------


## DREAMER242000

I just thought i would add an update for anyone who is intrested on my personal experience with 5htp and green tea extract using the method put forward
by moonshine.

I took one tablet of 5htp on going to bed, this was followed by one tablet of
green tea extract several hours later, i did this for seven consecurtive nights
and these are my results.

Night 1 resulted in 2 lucid dreams and 1 false awakerning.
Night 2 resulted in 1 normal dream and 1 lucid.
Night 3 resulted in 4 normal dreams.
Night 4 resulted in 5 normal dreams.
Night 5 resulted in 3 normal dreams and 2 lucids.
Night 6 resulted in 4 normal dreams and 2 lucids and 1 false awakerning.
Night 7 resulted in 3 normal dreams.

As you can see i had a total of 7 lucid dreams over the 7 day test period, normally without any suppliments i would probably have about 4 or 5 lucids
a month.

Several years ago i tried a lucid dream pill called brilliant dreams the results above are about the same as i got from these pills but at about half the cost.
 :smiley:

----------


## moonshine

Thanks for sharing Dreamer. Seems to be doing the trick for you. 
Anyone else willing to give this combo a shot.

----------


## moonshine

> How do you sleep after drinking green tea?
> If I even have a little bit of coffee before bed I roll around all night.
> 
> I thought green tea had tons of caffine?
> I guess you could have decaff.
> 
> My dad drinks this tea that he used to buy from the Asian supermarket.
> It's loose green tea and I'm pretty sure it's cheap.



Green tea extract is in a pill form so you can just throw it back at get back to bed. How do I fall asleep? As quickly as possible  :smiley: .

----------


## DREAMER242000

The 5htp/Green tea combo is still working a treat, i have had two good lucids
in the last four nights.
Thanks again moonshine for this. ::goodjob:: 

As moonshine said in an earlier post it would be intresting to have others test
this combo, it may even help someone who up till now has still been unable to
have a lucid dream.

I am really pleased with the results im getting.
 :boogie:  :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## moonshine

Hiya Dreamer. I'm glad this is working for you. 
I was inspired to try the old combo last night. 
Result, a near WILD (I blew it at the end and ended up with a MILD), a series of DEILDS and then a final unintentional WILD as a bonus. 

Its the green tea which I think has the most impact.

----------


## Supernova

I'm averaging 1 dream per night nowadays, tonight I'm trying a green tea triple shot, as well as Ninja's Subliminal Recall right before bed, I'll see if that does anything to my recall.
Also, might I be able to get 5-htp at my local GNC?

----------


## Baphometslayer

I drink quite a bit of green tea and I also take capsule supplements.

I can't say I've had the same amount of luck as everyone else here, but glad to see it's working for you!

----------


## Supernova

all right, no more triple shot green tea for me.  Usually caffeine isn't that hard on me but I couldn't fall asleep at all.

On the other hand, something about the combo of the tea and audio aid game me SP, felt it in my legs within minutes, spread to my hands, arms, and eventually my neck and face.  First time experiencing SP.

Between that and the caffine, I couldn't fall asleep untill around 2:45, so I only remembered one dream when I woke up, which was around 9:30  ::?:

----------


## Supernova

quick question...
I finally got around to buying some green tea extract and 5-htp.  The green tea is 250mg each and the 5-htp is 100mg, but I'm not sure what amount of each would be good.  What amounts have been working for you guys?

----------


## nike0211

Green Tea is life.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Would drinking Green Tea work too? Because I'm drinking it now, but I wonder how much of it one would have to drink. I'll try tonight and if I remember, I'll post the results.

----------


## moonshine

> Would drinking Green Tea work too? Because I'm drinking it now, but I wonder how much of it one would have to drink. I'll try tonight and if I remember, I'll post the results.



Probably, but I suspect the capsule is stronger and hits you quicker. 

I normally take about 15mins before I try to go back to sleep.

----------


## Supernova

> I suspect the capsule is stronger and hits you quicker.



for me, the capsule is both stronger and quicker.

----------


## Phaedrys

I'm going to try drinking some green tea later tonight (not immediately before I go to bed). I'll report back tomorrow.

*edit:* No affect whatsoever on my dream recall or lucidity. Maybe if I drank it right before I went to bed (which might not be very good, with caffeine and all)?

----------


## Supernova

I checked out the 5-htp. I haven't used any yet.  On the side of the bottle it says "do not use if you are under the age of 18". anyone know anthing about that?

----------


## moonshine

> I checked out the 5-htp. I haven't used any yet.  On the side of the bottle it says "do not use if you are under the age of 18". anyone know anthing about that?




5-htp is normally used as a mood adjuster. 

I'd suggest you don't use it if your under 18 - probably something to do with the fact that your angsty teenage brain is riddled with enough raging hormones.  :wink2:

----------


## iadr

Green tea is a stimulant that when take at WBTB time can help in staying awake long enough to enter a WILD.  I drink green tea all the time, at work first thing in the morning to get going, then later in the afternoon when I need a pick me up, and then during the night when I want to enter a WILD.  Even though I drink decaffeinated green tea, it is still very effective.

The most effective way to use green tea for becoming lucid is to combine it with something like Sleepy Time Extra herbal tea, and drink it after you've had a few hours of sleep, and then try to enter a WILD. 

The green tea will help you stay awake long enough to enter a WILD while the Sleepy Time Extra tea will help you relax and bring on dream images. This is one of the most effective methods I've found for becoming lucid, take one thing to help relax and go to sleep along with something else to keep your mind awake..

----------


## Monster99d

Very interesting, I ought to try this.  Is it ok if someone younger than 18 takes it though?

----------


## dr1ft

This is very interesting. Who is the manufacturer and what was the dosage? Is it the EGCG that's effective?

I also wonder if it's the little bit of caffeine that's doing the trick...

----------


## Lodewijkp

i've been drinking about 5 cups green tea every day for about 7 years... never had special or pectulair dreams or dream states ..... but i never drink green tea before sleeping

----------


## saltyseedog

drinking green tea during the day _will_ help with dreams at night. recall mostly.

----------


## Mrsf0011

try Valerian Root, as tea, it tastes and small like shit but you will get lucidity, worked first time.

----------


## anderj101

I tried a cup of Yerba maté during WBTB and I think it kept me a bit too awake to enter the dream state.  :Boggle:  When I woke up this morning, I felt as if I had already had 2 cups of coffee.  From now on, I'll save the teas containing caffeine for the morning and early afternoon.  ::-P:

----------


## saltyseedog

Yerba Mate is good for doing things in the day but doesn't really do anything to help in the dream department

----------

